# fading hammer



## garwood (Oct 27, 2012)

i got a rescue hammer that seems to be faded of its color and transparent when white and blue LED lights on. Other than that it seems to be healthy, arms are extended out about an inch and move gently in light flow. under just blue light it seems to have more color, the arms are yellow with purple blue tips. does it need more light or less light. The fading makes me think to much light, but the extended arms make me think more needed... where to place it


----------



## deeznutz (Aug 21, 2013)

Too much light. Low med light corals. Put it on the sand bed.


----------



## garwood (Oct 27, 2012)

thanx, i have it on the bottom tucked beside a ledge now. i dont know how long it takes to get its color back but hopefully it recovers.


----------



## deeznutz (Aug 21, 2013)

The colours should deepen in a few weeks


----------



## garwood (Oct 27, 2012)

So its been almost 3 weeks now and the poor hammer is still as faded as before. Dont know what to do, should i try putting it in more light now and see if that works.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

It takes months to get color back on some hammers.

I had a wall hammer that took 9 months for it to fully color up so 3 weeks seems a bit premature to see if it has color. Feed it an amino acid supplement like fuel and it will come back in time


----------



## garwood (Oct 27, 2012)

your right i guess just leave it be


----------



## garwood (Oct 27, 2012)

thanks for the replies its looking much better of late......HAMMER TIME!


----------

